# Politically Incorrect Fat Loss Tips  and  Why Cardio Does Not Work



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I was at a big event last week and was reminded how important it is to have strategies for this season of high-calorie parties and busy schedules. But I get ticked off by the tired old suggestions you find on the Internet or in magazines like Woman’s World. Often the suggestions are lack any substance, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

